# Hi everyone Pris here, I'm 39



## Pris198

Hi everyone..! 
A lil abt me. 
I'm a cheerful and positive person on normal days but never cease to be a lil' depressed (post TWW) when AF dropped by for a visit. This is my first time ttc. My partner and I have been trying for 2 years and every time AF dropped by, my mood swings from cheery to 'very un-cheery' (if you know what I mean). So like many of us, I'm here to learn more and stay sane! ](*,):idea:\\:D/.


----------



## mridula

Hey Pris! 
Welcome to baby and bump :) I wish you well for TTC #1. I know it feels terrible when AF comes without an invite. Hahaha

I'm Mridula, 26 years old, TTC #1 after 2-3 cycles. I was searching for some TTC buddies and saw that you have recently posted! 

Good luck :) Keep in touch!!


----------

